# Advice on CV axles for racing, please...



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

I need to replace the PS CV axle (may do both front) on our '90 Jetta GLi 16V. My son & I will use the car daily but it will also see lots of autocross, TT, & HPDE days. Should I consider upgrading the front axles now? Is it a good idea to upgrade from the OEM-quality axles for this type of duty? Do such 'higher performance' axles exist? Can they be had and still allow us to eat for the next year?
We are also upgrading the suspension & wheels/tires to make & handle far greater G-loads. I figure this consideration may play into the axle decision (?). I doubt HP will increase by more than 10 or so HP as only bolt-on go-faster stuff is planned (CAI, exhaust, maybe chip).

Thanks for your help & source links are appreciated.

Should also mention - we aren't looking to conform to any particular SCCA or NASA class. We're just out to have fun with my son building a silk purse from a $500 sow's ear with my son and pumping a little adrenaline.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Never had any problems with stock axles at near stock levels of power. Drag style launches on drag slicks are harder on them than what you will be doing to them, even if you use R-comp tires. But, there is a company called Raxles, I believe that supplies "racing" axles and they have a good warranty on them.


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Never had any problems with stock axles at near stock levels of power. Drag style launches on drag slicks are harder on them than what you will be doing to them, even if you use R-comp tires. But, there is a company called Raxles, I believe that supplies "racing" axles and they have a good warranty on them.


Agreed on all of the above, especially the Raxles part of the post. Had I kept my 1993 Civic DX (which was set up for the SCCA's $treet Modified category) I would have put Raxles on the car, but I sold the car before I would have needed them due to the power we were going to be making.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

only thing to ad is, that VW axles are way better then oem equivalent axles made from other suppliers. but there is a problem. VW axles are super $$$$, and you might find it cheeper to buy Raxles then oem vw axles. 

basically do not get a axle from advanced auto or from a online retailer. get them from VW or Raxles..... or a junkyard.

if you go junkyard open them up and replace the CV axle grease with new CV grease..... and do the other side too.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

x2 on the VW axles. stay away from the rebuilds from the local parts store.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Unless you're running serious power, OEM axles are good. 

I have been using DriveShaft Shop axles over the past 5 years in my MK4 Golf and have never blown one out. Car is 300wHP and is hillclimbed (very abusive), tracked, and autocrosses. But, I ran OEM axles (02M/6-speed) and didn't have a problem with those either.


----------

